# fast talking salesmanship



## Alan Small

1968 Fender Vibro Champ $1775CAD ~ No trades thank you | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji


1968 Fender Vibro Champ $1775CAD ~ No trades thank you ...as seen - 3 times - in the 1970 movie, FESTIVAL EXPRESS - the best view is at 3:00 minutes! …this Fender VibroChamp was built 2 years earlier! In the YouTube video, 'The Weight | Featuring Ringo Starr and Robbie Robertson | Playing For...




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## GeorgeMich

I emailed him a few months ago. He is a maniac. Basically said if I don’t have the money stop wasting his time. This was his first correspondence to me. I only asked if speakers and transformers were original. Stay away from this clown.


----------



## GeorgeMich




----------



## Verne

HAHAHA. He's a class act. Send him a picture of Canadian Tire money. Then tell him when he has pictures of your request, you'll send him one of the real money. HAHAHA. He deserves to have more messages sent.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Shut up and play yer’ guitar.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Message him to see if he has the original jewel light.


----------



## BlueRocker

People are generally assholes, this guy is two. I'm sure his estate will enjoy playing his amp.


----------



## Verne

I want to message him and explain that since he's changed half the amp, it's collectable level has dropped. Then I want to explain to him what the term "ORIGINAL" means in the collecting world. Not that I know, but hey, I can be an asshole as well, when I really want to be.


----------



## dgreen

ask him if Fender makes any other amps as you have never heard of that brand


----------



## StevieMac




----------



## laristotle

_Gods peed _ lol


----------



## loudtubeamps

Verne said:


> I want to message him and explain that since he's changed half the amp, it's collectable level has dropped. Then I want to explain to him what the term "ORIGINAL" means in the collecting world. Not that I know, but hey, I can be an asshole as well, when I really want to be.


I would wait a few days until his new meds kick in.


----------



## BlueRocker

I'm guessing "Lamebuffalo" is the dude on the left holding the harmonica


----------



## vadsy

looks like he would be welcomed into the membership here, he just started off on the wrong foot


----------



## Okay Player

Verne said:


> I want to message him and explain that since he's changed half the amp, it's collectable level has dropped. Then I want to explain to him what the term "ORIGINAL" means in the collecting world. Not that I know, but hey, I can be an asshole as well, when I really want to be.


"All original, expect for most of the parts which were changed"


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> I'm guessing "Lamebuffalo" is the dude on the left holding the harmonica
> View attachment 364479


Lame Buffalo?

Well, he’s half right.


----------



## Wucan

"Hi I'm selling a highly collectible item. Also, why do you care whether it's _actually _collectible?"


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Wish me luck. I’m goin’ in...


----------



## Budda

dgreen said:


> ask him if Fender makes any other amps as you have never heard of that brand


This got me.


----------



## MS41R8

GeorgeMich said:


> View attachment 364470
> 
> View attachment 364471



I just sent him an almost identicle message that you sent ...just for fun .


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Buckle up bitches...


----------



## Griff

This is high-level nerdery, but I'm pretty sure those "black-line" early SF Vibro Champs actually WEREN'T the same as the BF counterparts, which is different from most other Fender models of the time. 

Generally if you see a black-line SF Fender, there is a good chance it's still the BF circuit with blue molded caps, but I have yet to see a black-line SF Vibro Champ with those characteristics.

So what I am saying is that his Vibro Champ is no different from any other SF VC between 1968 and 1973 or so and his asking price is about $1000-$1250 more than I would ever consider paying.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I couldn’t resist...


----------



## Griff

2manyGuitars said:


> I couldn’t resist...
> 
> View attachment 364626


Ask him for GUT SHOTS!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Griff said:


> Ask him for GUT SHOTS!


“_Hi, I was wondering if I could get a shot of the insides because I assume there must be a wad of $100 bills in there. That would be the only reason I could see for your asking price._”


----------



## fretzel

You guys don't even realize that he has you completely wrapped in his psychological web. 

Kidding aside, he plays a pretty good harp from the bit I saw.


----------



## MS41R8

2manyGuitars said:


> I couldn’t resist...
> 
> View attachment 364626


He won’t answer my questions . Just responded ...”Yes, it’s available” ....hmmmppffff


----------



## vadsy

if I can get this kind of harp tone out of this guy's amp, sold


----------



## Milkman

Griff said:


> Ask him for GUT SHOTS!


With this seller you're likely to get this.


----------



## StevieMac

vadsy said:


> if I can get this kind of harp tone out of this guy's amp, sold


Is that Magic Dick on harp? Sounded a lot like him on Whammer Jammer. Seriously though, it was uncomfortable listening to/watching that clip.


----------



## Milkman

I did look for and watched a clip of him playing. He's a nice player, nothing shattering or next level, but tasteful blues harp playing.

That has nothing to do with his responses to reasonable questions, but credit where due.


----------



## Verne

He didn't study bachelor of arts, he studied "bacholar". That is the root of all his anger and aggression. He paid thousands of dollars for a nonexistent degree. He's just trying to get his money back so he can quit his drive through job at McDonalds.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

vadsy said:


> if I can get this kind of harp tone out of this guy's amp, sold


----------



## 2manyGuitars

And to be fair, I wasn’t trolling the guy. It is a funky little amp and I was genuinely interested in finding out what I could to decide what a reasonable price would be.

With an attitude like that, he can get fukt. There are plenty of other amps out there.


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> And to be fair, I wasn’t trolling the guy. It is a funky little amp and I was genuinely interested in finding out what I could to decide what a reasonable price would be.
> 
> With an attitude like that, he can get fukt. There are plenty of other amps out there.


Be glad you're not dealing with this genius (I hope he's a forum member and reads this)


----------



## Diablo

Verne said:


> I want to message him and explain that since he's changed half the amp, it's collectable level has dropped. Then I want to explain to him what the term "ORIGINAL" means in the collecting world. Not that I know, but hey, I can be an asshole as well, when I really want to be.


you, or anyone else wont be able to convince him of anything.
He basically just has the attitude of "whatever shit I put in a box from 1968 is good enough for my price, no more questions".
if he's right, then it will sell. if he isnt, then hes just a frustrating, cantankerous, ignorant old fool not worth wasting time on. The world will always be wrong and he will be right, in his mind.


----------



## patski

Holy god, this guy's a loon.


----------



## Davestp1

When it first came up, at least 2/3 months ago, it had a late 70's stock Champ photo. It took him at least a couple of weeks to change it to the one there now.....


----------



## Roryfan

vadsy said:


> if I can get this kind of harp tone out of this guy's amp, sold


The guitar face when he hits that D chord....


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Opera Singer? 🤔


----------

